# Morbark clutch



## asetree (Aug 31, 2010)

*Morbark Clutch Question*

Had the PTO stop working on our 97 Morbark 13 today. Just a cloud of dust when you try to engage the clutch. Anyway. I am considering replacing it myself. Morbark sent me the diagram and parts list and it has me a bit gun shy. I am looking for someone who has some experience replacing pto's.

1. Should I take the thing apart and find the broken pieces(probably one of the friction plates) and just fix that or am I better off getting a rebuilt unit? Does a rebuilt pto just bolt up and I am good to go?

2. How difficult a job is this I have replaced many clutches in trucks and cars but none that look as complicated as this one in the diagram. 

Thanks in advance. I have included the pdf with the diagram of the pto which is a twin disc sp111
A


----------



## asetree (Aug 31, 2010)

*diagram of pto*

View attachment 149284


----------



## ArborquipSP (Sep 1, 2010)

These clutches are not that bad to work on. from your picture item #5 thru 16
would come preassembled in a clutch pack. This is what we mainly replace because the steel plates #5 and 11 are like a flywheel and pressure plate in a automotive clutch they get hot spots and cracks and may warp. It also saves time when replacing a clutch because all you have to do is remove the assembly from the shaft and install the new one. Also when we replace the clutches we replace the pilot bearing, nut and lock tab #2,3,4. You may need to inspect the teeth of #1 because they may be worn which would cause your new friction disc to wear faster. We have also seen the pilot bearing lock up and cause either the end of the shaft to wear down or the bore in the flywheel to get looser so the pilot bearing does not fit tight. 

I would recommend you take it apart (get the clutch off the engine) before you order anything. 

Important: If you do the work. The complete new clutch assembly will be in the engaged position when you get it the friction disc is centered in the pressure plates. Do not disengage the clutch when installing it or the disc will drop and give you hell when you try to line it up with the flywheel. We usually either take off the handle or zip tie it to the bell housing when we are lifting it on to the engine. 

Also you dont have to get the parts from Morbark shop around the tag on the clutch has all the info on it you can call a twin disc dealer or there is a aftermarket company called North American Clutch and Driveline (NACD) 
http://www.naclutch.com/
Give them a call and they can tell you if there is a dealer near you.

List prices for NACD replacement parts are:
SP111C002AM Replacement clutch pack. $487.47
236739AM Pilot Bearing $75.13
1092A Nut for clutch assy. $13.13
A1588AM Locking tab for nut. $4.35 I think the part # changed?

Most of the time if you have been greasing your clutch main shaft bearings like you should you wont have to get into those when replacing a clutch you can remove it and clean the old grease out and repack them. You should also purchase a manual for the clutch from where ever you get parts.

If you have any other questions PM me and I will answer them.

Scott


----------



## asetree (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks for the awesome info. I got it running today.
A


----------

